# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Kênh giới thiệu thông tin các nhà xe limousine

## jimmytravel10

Blog Kenhxelimousine.com tuy mới thành lập nhưng không thể phủ nhận rằng độ phủ sóng rộng rãi đến các bạn đọc. Được đánh giá tốt từ phía bạn đọc đó chính là một động lực to lớn để Kenhxelimousine.com có thể phát triển mạnh mẽ hơn. Chúng tôi tự hào và cảm thấy vui sướng đã cung cấp & chia sẻ rất nhiều các thông tin hữu ích đến bạn đọc.

Luôn làm việc bằng với cả tâm huyết, sự tận tâm , chu đáo trong từng chi tiết nhỏ. Với niềm mong muốn khao khát chia sẻ tới tận tay bạn đọc về các dịch vận tải hành khách trong nước , cách thức đặt vé nhanh chóng và an toàn nhất. Luôn tâm niệm ” Đặt mình vào vị trí của khách hàng” vì vậy chúng tôi đã làm được những điều đó một cách đơn giản.

Với nhu cầu lớn về việc di chuyển giữa các địa điểm bằng xe khách, nhà xe limousine,xe giường nằm,.. hay nhu cầu du lịch đang ngày càng tăng cao. Chúng tôi hiểu rằng trước khi bắt đầu một chuyến đi quý khách cần tìm hiểu thêm rất nhiều những kiến thức để có một có một hành trình hoàn hảo. Chúng tui tạo lên blog Kenhxelimousine.com là một trang thông tin phi lợi nhuận ngoài những chương trình quảng cáo của công ty chúng tôi.

Với mong muốn sau 1 năm hoạt động sẽ trở thành một trang blog tin tức chia sẻ kinh nghiệm đặt xe, review hãng xe limousine,… lớn nhất Việt Nam. Hằng ngày chúng tôi luôn lỗ lực để thực hiện điều đó.
https://kenhxelimousine.com/gioi-thieu

----------

